# Mit klick auf Link Variable ändern...



## stonk (6. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man durch einen Klick auf einen Link den Inhalt einer Variable ändern kann ist dies überhaupt möglich

Danke und Gruss
stonk


----------



## Tualex (6. Dezember 2004)

keine ahnung ob du es so meinst wie ich aber hier ein beispiel:

```
<form method="post" action="">
<input type="text" value="Hier den inhalt angeben (wenn es ein String ist bitte "" hinzufügen)" name="inhalt">
<input type="submit" value="Variable Ändern">
</form>
<?
If ($_POST['inhalt']){
$variable = $_POST['inhalt'];
echo $varable;}
?>
```
kann sein das da auch was falsch is in dem code
EDIT: ich lade schnell ne datei hoch dann kannste sehen was ich meine


Edit²: Hier weisste was das wird nur als echo ausgegeben also vergiss den code da oben kannst ja mal gucken:
http://uprojects.up.funpic.de/up/


----------



## theCean (6. Dezember 2004)

ich würd das eher mit $_GET machen, also:

```
<?
$variable = "bla";
if (isset($_GET['bla']))
{
  $variable = $_GET['bla'];
}
?>
<a href='datei.php?bla=NeuerInhaltDerVariable'>Link</a>
```

Edit: Kommt natürlich drauf on ob der Inhalt so offen gezeigt werden kann!


----------



## Sicaine (6. Dezember 2004)

Tualex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> keine ahnung ob du es so meinst wie ich aber hier ein beispiel:
> 
> ```
> <form method="post" action="">
> ...



Ich würds auch mit Get machen ansonsten aws soll das den: "Hier den inhalt angeben (wenn es ein String ist bitte "" hinzufügen)" Warum soll man "" hinzufügen wenns ein String is?


----------



## Tualex (6. Dezember 2004)

tja ich bin php n()()b


----------



## Sicaine (6. Dezember 2004)

Tualex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tja ich bin php n()()b


Ignorier bitte die Tatsache, dass dadurch andere Anfänger verwirrt werden, wenn du komischen bzw. falschen Code verteilst etc.


----------



## stonk (7. Dezember 2004)

Hey, Thanks

@theCean
genau so was habe ich gesucht...! Thx!

mfg
stonk


----------

